

Show HN: My First Side Project To Go Live - cmorgan8506
http://www.feed-alert.com/

======
StormyMorning
I think you need to provide a little blurb about what the site actually does.

Also, use the placeholder attribute of the textbox to say what the purpose of
the textbox is. Am I entering an email, a username, a password?

~~~
cmorgan8506
hmm, placeholders should be working. Agreed about the blurb though.

